# [molto_OT] Cercasi beta tester milanesi di buon appetito

## xlyz

Ho appena iniziato il rodaggio del primo ristorante on line italiano

conoscendo e apprezzando questa community, se qualcuno di quelli che abitano / passano per Milano vogliono darmi una mano a vedere se tutto funziona avranno la mia gratitudine (e non solo)

non volendo esagerare con la pazienza dei mod non posto il link, ma chi fosse interessato può lasciarmi un pm, o mi trova su freenode

ah, 2 precisazioni: lo chef è veramente bravo, e ovviamente tutti i sistemi sono 100% FOSS   :Cool: 

EDIT: il link lo potete trovare sulla mia pagina personale, che trovate qua sotto

----------

## lavish

Grandeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  Ricordo che me ne parlavi in IRC... fossi di milano passerei subito di là... dannazione :/

Complimenti comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Cos'è un ristorante on-line ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

Scusa ma che e' un ristorante on-line? Si mangiano bit?

Io sono di milano, ma non ho capito nulla di sta cosa...

----------

## lavish

lol!

Praticamente si effettuano ordini on-line ed entro un'ora vi arriva la pappa a casa!

----------

## xlyz

grazie lavish

non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio

----------

## shev

Complimenti vivissimi xlyz, quindi alla fine ce l'avete fatta!  :Very Happy: 

Se mi passi il link (mail, pm o come preferisci) sarò ben felice di provarlo non appena possibile, o pubblicizzarlo a amici/colleghi milanesi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ah, 2 precisazioni: lo chef è veramente bravo, e ovviamente tutti i sistemi sono 100% FOSS  

 

mail o pm a me pleaze...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xlyz

 *shev wrote:*   

> Complimenti vivissimi xlyz, quindi alla fine ce l'avete fatta! 

 

"avete fatta" mi sembrano 2 parole grosse. diciamo che siamo ancora in corsa  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se mi passi il link (mail, pm o come preferisci) sarò ben felice di provarlo non appena possibile, o pubblicizzarlo a amici/colleghi milanesi 

 

You have 1 new message

----------

## federico

Anche io vorrei l'indirizzo, ma a dire il vero a questo punto potresti anche renderlo pubblicamente noto  :Smile:  C'e' una form dove spuntare "amico del gentoo forum italia" per avere un notevole sconto ?  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *federico wrote:*   

> Anche io vorrei l'indirizzo, ma a dire il vero a questo punto potresti anche renderlo pubblicamente noto 

 

facciamo così: se i mod mi danno l'ok (ormai sta diventando bieca pubblicità), lo posto tra qualche giorno, quando ho messo a posto alcune cosine.

 *Quote:*   

> C'e' una form dove spuntare "amico del gentoo forum italia" per avere un notevole sconto ? 

 

per il momento no. Però potremmo trasformare il prossimo gentoo aperitivo in una gentoo cena, e li sono disposto a fare un pacchetto moolto interessante  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> facciamo così: se i mod mi danno l'ok (ormai sta diventando bieca pubblicità), lo posto tra qualche giorno, quando ho messo a posto alcune cosine.

 

Direi che non e' il caso.

----------

## z3n0

beh dai è una cosa molto carina..sopratutto se ufficializzata dal forum gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## Lucacri

Io sono di Lesmo, poco lontano da milano. Se mi invii il cibo anche a lesmo, pm me cosi testo il primo ristorante online  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

quali CFLAGS usa lo chef in compilazione?





..scusa non ho potuto resistere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ballero

pm anche a me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

mi collego al volo solo per avvisare chi non ha ancora ricevuto il pm che non mi sono dimenticato. entro domani arriva: promesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> quali CFLAGS usa lo chef in compilazione?

 

-02 pipe

dice che velocità e stabilità dipendono dalla qualità del codic,ehmm, degli ingredienti, e non dalle opzioni del compilatore  :Razz: 

approfitto per una piccola comunicazione di servizio: visto che più di una persona ha manifestato l'intenzione di testare anche il cuoco, oltre che il sito, volevo avvisare che per il momento serviamo solo alcune zone di milano. per cui se la disponibilità consegne vi da' sistematicamente "nessuna consegna disponibile per la tua zona" lasciatemi un pm col nome della via che vi abilito.

----------

## xlyz

per fare prima ho messo il link nel mio sito personale, che trovate qui sotto.

----------

## xchris

ma i beta tester hanno diritto allo sconto?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma i beta tester hanno diritto allo sconto? 

 

arriva arriva, datemi il tempo  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

servite anche rho, per caso  :Wink:  ?

Coda, che chiede pm o mail  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

sorry ma solo milano città

se guardi 4 post più su vedi che il pm non serve  :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma i beta tester hanno diritto allo sconto? 

 

come promesso:

inserendo il codice promozionale 100-GentooRocks-361eb0 vi viene praticato uno sconto del 15%

puo' essere utilizzato una sola volta per persona e scade al 20 giugno

un'ultima cosa (e poi basta, se no i mod mi picchiano): sono molto graditi i link alla home page. un aiutino per il ranking sui motori di ricerca non si rifiuta  :Wink: 

----------

